# Did You Know Today Is Small Business Saturday?



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2018)

I just found this out today. I guess I'm really out of touch.

So, we now have:
Black Friday
Black Friday Weekend
Small Business Saturday
Cyber Monday

What else am I missing? Anything going for Tuesday?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2018)

*Yep.  I stopped at a small business earlier today and dropped $40*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2018)

I guess they need some action, too.


----------

